# Eteindre son mac la nuit?



## Mc Intosh (13 Mars 2005)

Hello tout le monde,

juste une question simple et bete:
est il utile d'eteindre son mac la nuit ou quand on ne s'en sert pas pendant plusieurs heures???

oui ou non,quelles en seraient les consequences,avantages et inconvenients???

merci de vos reponses


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mars 2005)

Mc Intosh a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> juste une question simple et bete:
> est il utile d'eteindre son mac la nuit ou quand on ne s'en sert pas pendant plusieurs heures???
> ...



C'est théoriquement des machines qui sont faites pour marcher 24h/24.

De plus certaines opérations de maintenance sont prévus la nuit (ton DD  est-il journalisé ?)

Donc intérêt : économie d'énergie (halte au réchauffement)
Inconvénient : pas de maintenance nocturne.

Donc plutot laisser allumer


----------



## zekiller28 (14 Mars 2005)

Si tu veux éteindre ton Mac la nuit, je te suggère d'utiliser un logiciel te permettant de lancer les scripts de maintenance (programmés pour se lancer la nuit) et tu sais quoi ? Ben j'en connais un super !
http://toolsx.free.fr

Bon ok, c'est de l'auto-pub ! Patapé ! Patapééééééééééééé !

 :love:


----------



## Mc Intosh (14 Mars 2005)

merci a vous...
s'il y a d'autres commentaires,je prends volontiers...

Zekiller28, ton petit logiciel a l'air sympa mais je n'en suis pas l'administrateur et ne peux pas me servir de tout...et pourtant,il pourrait y avoir des choses interessantes...


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2005)

complétement inutile, mets le en veille profonde ça suffit amplement


----------



## fredtravers (14 Mars 2005)

un portable, pas vraiment utile de l'eteindre
un G5 bipro à ventilateur de parking de supermarché, eteindre c'est grand bonheur
si il ne sert à rien la nuit, eteindre c'est plus sûr ( incendie, coût EDF, assèchement composants etc ) 
dans tous les cas il y a une fonction economie energie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90333

Mettre ton ordinateur en veille profonde, génèrera un coût d'énergie minime et aura l'avantage de préserver l'alimentation et le disque dur, mis à rude épreuve à chaque démarrage.


----------



## FjRond (14 Mars 2005)

zekiller28 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux éteindre ton Mac la nuit, je te suggère d'utiliser un logiciel te permettant de lancer les scripts de maintenance (programmés pour se lancer la nuit) et tu sais quoi ? Ben j'en connais un super !
> http://toolsx.free.fr
> 
> Bon ok, c'est de l'auto-pub ! Patapé ! Patapééééééééééééé !
> ...


Ou tout bêtement de modifier l'horaire des scripts de maintenance dans le fichier /etc/crontab.


----------



## Mc Intosh (14 Mars 2005)

heuuuuu....

je vais surement avoir l'air ridicule,mais qu'appelez vous "veille profonde" ?


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2005)

en haut a gauche menu pomme


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Mars 2005)

Mc Intosh a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu....
> 
> je vais surement avoir l'air ridicule,mais qu'appelez vous "veille profonde" ?




ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


Sinon, c'est l'inverse de sommeil léger ???


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

Mc Intosh a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu....
> 
> je vais surement avoir l'air ridicule,mais qu'appelez vous "veille profonde" ?


*Suspendre l'activité*, quoi. Pas juste un écran de veille ridicule comme on voit sur les PC dans les bureaux. Oh, les jolis dessins qui traversent l'écran. Oh, un sympathique message très comique. Bref. Ça sert pas à grand chose.

La veille, oui. L'eau ferruriruligineuse, non !


----------



## Mc Intosh (15 Mars 2005)

Marchiiiiiii


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Il est stratégique de laisser -une fois de temps en temps- son Mac allumé une nuit pour la maintenance. 
Maintenant, une fois par mois, cela suffit. 

Toutes les nuits, cela ne sert à rien si ce n'est que de consommer (gaspiller) de l'énergie électrique et user son matériel a un rythme accéléré (en nombre de jours total de fonctionnement). 

Bien cordialement.
Lionel.


----------



## pattes (15 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> C'est théoriquement des machines qui sont faites pour marcher 24h/24.
> 
> De plus certaines opérations de maintenance sont prévus la nuit (ton DD  est-il journalisé ?)
> 
> ...



Voilà je crois que tout a été dis mais il est bien de laisser tourner son mac de temps en temps pour 1. Laisser faire une maintenance avec Onyx ou laisser tourner son antivirus pour voir si y a des spywares ou virus... (peu probables)

Bonne journée !


----------



## zoyotte (16 Mars 2005)

Si on suspend l'activité du Mac pendant la nuit (pas éteindre), les scripts de maintenance s'exécutent-ils quand meme?


----------



## FjRond (17 Mars 2005)

zoyotte a dit:
			
		

> Si on suspend l'activité du Mac pendant la nuit (pas éteindre), les scripts de maintenance s'exécutent-ils quand meme?


Non. Il faut que l'ordinateur soit allumé. Mais il est très facile de modifier les heures où sont programmés ces scripts.


----------



## CrashRay (18 Mars 2005)

Voilà j'ai un imac G5.
Je souhaiterais le mettre en veille la nuit mais en fait il est dans ma chambre et il clignote.
Ceux qui en ont un doivent voir de koi je parle.
Donc je peux pas dormir. J'ai mis des trucs devant mais avec le plexis ça s'étale, et donc c assez galère.
Est-ce possible d'arréter cette lumière pdt la veille ?
Merci


----------



## LionelMacBruSoft (19 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Deux bouts de chaterton noir (l'un par dessus l'autre). 

Lionel.


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Mars 2005)

LionelMacBruSoft a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Deux bouts de chaterton noir (l'un par dessus l'autre).
> 
> Lionel.




Sur les yeux ?


----------



## hucar (19 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, pour ma part je mettais mon G4 en veille jusqu'au jour où pour une raison obscure il m'est impossible de le mettre en veille (c'est la plantade assurée) tout se passe comme s'il se mettait en veille, j'entend le petit bruit qui indique l'extinction de quelque chose mais les ventilos cotinuent à tourner et plus moyen de le relancer.
J'ai pas tellement envie de tout réinstaler, y a-t-il une autre solution ?


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Mars 2005)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, pour ma part je mettais mon G4 en veille jusqu'au jour où pour une raison obscure il m'est impossible de le mettre en veille (c'est la plantade assurée) tout se passe comme s'il se mettait en veille, j'entend le petit bruit qui indique l'extinction de quelque chose mais les ventilos cotinuent à tourner et plus moyen de le relancer.
> J'ai pas tellement envie de tout réinstaler, y a-t-il une autre solution ?




Commence simple par les mesures habituelles.

 Eteins ton ordinateur, débranche la prise (ou enlève la batterie si c'est un portable) et Zappe la PRAM (Pomme-alt-P-R, 4 fois).

Répare les autorisations (utilitaire de disque) ou passe par Onyx ou toolsX3


----------



## CrashRay (20 Mars 2005)

Merci du conseil mais ça risque pas d' abimer mon mac le jour où je voudrais l'enlever ?


----------



## DeniX (20 Mars 2005)

CrashRay a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil mais ça risque pas d' abimer mon mac le jour où je voudrais l'enlever ?



bonjour
et des lunettes noires !?!?...      :love:

DeniX


----------



## hucar (20 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Commence simple par les mesures habituelles.
> 
> Eteins ton ordinateur, débranche la prise (ou enlève la batterie si c'est un portable) et Zappe la PRAM (Pomme-alt-P-R, 4 fois).
> 
> Répare les autorisations (utilitaire de disque) ou passe par Onyx ou toolsX3


 J'ai fais tout comme tu as dis et il y a un mieux. Maintenant il ne se met toujours pas en veille, mais l'écran s'éteind et je peux le relancer (c'est ça le mieux). Sauf que ma souris sans fil n'est plus reconnue. Le probleme reste donc le même ... 
Merci tout de même.


----------



## Amaël (20 Mars 2005)

Scotcher un iMac ??


Mmm, c'est bien, ça !!!


----------



## RainMan (21 Mars 2005)

Petite question, quand on fait sudo periodic daily ou weekly ou monthly dans le terminal, cela lance de script de maintenance mais combien de temps dure t-elle ? Quelques secondes, minutes, heures ??
Merci !


----------



## tantoillane (21 Mars 2005)

Tant que ta bécane ne t'empêche pas de dormir, tu peux le laisser allumer   surtout que ...(enfin moins maintenant) c'est surtout l'alimentation qui lache en première. 

Voilà, j'ai mis mon grain de sel là aussi !!!


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Mars 2005)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais tout comme tu as dis et il y a un mieux. Maintenant il ne se met toujours pas en veille, mais l'écran s'éteind et je peux le relancer (c'est ça le mieux). Sauf que ma souris sans fil n'est plus reconnue. Le probleme reste donc le même ...
> Merci tout de même.



Pour la souris, il y a peut-être un driver à réinstaller ?

Pour le reste regarde dans ton compte s'il n'y a pas un programme qui se lance au démarrage et qui pourrait être responsable et regarde dans le moniteur d'activité s'il n'y a pas un programme que tu ne connais pas qui marche en tache de fond.

Sinon quelle est la réponse à la question de Rainman ?


----------



## FjRond (22 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Petite question, quand on fait sudo periodic daily ou weekly ou monthly dans le terminal, cela lance de script de maintenance mais combien de temps dure t-elle ? Quelques secondes, minutes, heures ??
> Merci !


Je n'ai pas chronométré, mais pour periodic daily, c'est très bref: pratiquement pas plus d'une minute. Pour weekly, comme il s'agit de la reconstruction de la base de données, c'est plus long (± 15'). Pour monthly, je ne sais pas, mais il me semble que c'est moins long que weekly.
Il faut en effet éviter d'éteindre ou mettre en veille l'ordinateur pendant que les processus sont en cours.


----------



## RainMan (22 Mars 2005)

Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## RainMan (22 Mars 2005)

Je viens de faire "sudo periodic daily" dans la fenêtre terminal. J'ai donné mon password, fait entrée et j'ai juste vu deux choses bouger dans la barre supérieure, Bash et un autre terme. Cela à duré 2 secondes en tout. C'est normal ?


----------



## etoaldeneig (22 Mars 2005)

Pour ma part, j'éteinds mon quicksilver "soufflerie". Il a beau être dans une pièce différente de ma chambre, il est vraiment trop bruyant.
Pour les scripts de maintenance, j'utilise onyx de temps en temps et tout marche sur des roulettes.


----------

